# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Zühruf suresi devrimi, İmamı Azam ve M.Kemal

## bozok

*Zühruf suresi devrimi, İmamı Azam ve Mustafa Kemal(1)* 


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*
*haberturk.com*
*03.06.2009* 



ZüHRUF suresinin 54-56. ayetleri adeta bir bağımsızlık, özgürlük ve yiğitlik meşalesi gibidir. ünce ayetleri görelim:

*"İşte, Firavun, toplumunu böyle küçümseyip horladı da onlar da ona itaat ettiler. üünkü onlar yoldan sapmış bir toplum idiler. Onlar bizi bu şekilde öfkelendirince, biz de onlardan öç aldık; hepsini suya gömüverdik. Onları, sonra gelecekler için eski bir örnek yaptık."*

Bu ayetleri, tefsir kurallarını (semantik ve hermenötik incelikleri) dikkate alarak değerlendirdiğimizde şu gerçeklerin altını çizmemiz gerekiyor:

*1.* Firavunların horlayıp ezmesi ile toplumun ona itaati arasında ilişki vardır. O itaat olmasaydı bu horlayıp ezme de olmayacaktı.

*2.* Firavunun horlayıp ezmesine, isyan yerine itaatle karşılık verilmesi Allah'ı öfkelendirmiş, bunu yapan kitleden intikam alma kararına vardırmıştır.

Anlaşılan o ki, Kur'an'a göre, bir toplum, zalimlerle bir biçimde işbirliği yapmadıkça zulüm ve istilaya yenik düşmez. Bunun içindir ki Kur'an, Zühruf 54. ayette kullandığı kelimeyi kullanarak kendisini tebliğ eden Peygamber'e şu emri vermektedir:

*"Gerçeği hakkıyla göremiyor olanlar seni asla küçümsemesin/ezip horlamasın!"* (RÃ»m suresi, 60)

Muhammedi müminler, zalimlere, istilacılara bazı çıkarları için itaat edemezler. Bu itaat varsa ne cami bir işe yarar ne de namaz. Bu bilindiği içindir ki, emperyalist sömürgeciler bir ülkede, kendilerine isyan yoksa cami sayısının artmasından asla rahatsız olmazlar. Tam aksine, sömürdükleri ülkelerde cami sayısının artmasını, halkın camilerde daha çok toplanmasını teşvik ederler. Türkiye'de yaptıkları da budur. üünkü böylesi ülkelerde camiler sömürünün gardiyansız hapishaneleri gibidir. Sayıları arttıkça sömürenlerin işi kolaylaşır.

*Mesele gelip gelip şurada düğümleniyor:* Hz. Muhammed, özgürlüklerin ve esaret tanımamamın sembolü müdür yoksa daha çok namaz kılmanın, daha görkemli sarık sarmanın sembolü mü?

Kur'an, birinci şıkkı onaylıyor. Hz. Peygamber bu şıkka göre yaşadı ve onu miras bıraktı. Emevi, bu mirası yozlaştırıp *"özgürlüklerin Peygamberini"*daha çok namaz kılmanın, daha görkemli Arap sarığı sarmanın sembolü" haline getirdi.

Bu saptırma ve yozlaştırmaya ilk büyük isyan, imamı üzam Ebu Hanife'den geldi. Arap fistanı ile Arap saltanatlarını dinleştirenler imamı üzam'ı *"namazsız ve isyancı bir din"* kurmakla suçladılar.

imamı üzam, Hz. Peygamber'i özgürlüklerin ve esaret tanımamanın sembolü olarak öne çıkarmanın faturasını başıyla ödedi. Ve Büyük imam'ın ardından islam tarihi asırlarca Emevi zihniyetiyle yürüdü. Ta Mustafa Kemal'e kadar.

Mustafa Kemal, imamı üzam'ın hedefine vardırılamamış isyanını hedefine vardırdı. Türk Kurtuluş ve Aydınlanma Savaşının esas anlamı, bizce budur. Ve biz bu zamanüstü anlamı, imamı üzam'ı anlatmak için kaleme aldığımız eserimizde ilk kez tarihin önüne koymaktayız. Mustafa Kemal, Hz. Muhammed'i, yeniden, *"esaret tanımamanın sembolü"* ilan etti. Tıpkı İmamı üzam gibi, islam'ın temel ibadetinin* "zulme karşı çıkış"* olduğunu dünyaya duyurdu. *"Hz. Muhammed'in en büyük mucizesinin özgürlük savaşı Bedir Harbi"* olduğunu da Müslümanlar'a duyurdu.

Ne yazık ki Mustafa Kemal'in çevresini saran *"dalkavuklar ekibi"* ve onlara daha sonra çıkarları uğruna iltihak eden dinci ekipler, Mustafa Kemal'in bu *"asli mesaj"*ının üstünü örttüler, onu, bu mesajın tam tersi bir anlayışın öncüsü gibi tanıttılar. Mustafa Kemal'in tepelediği Haçlı Batı da, önce dalkavuklara, sonra da dincilere bu yolda tüm desteğini verdi.

Bu destek artarak devam ediyor. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Zühruf suresi devrimi, İmamı Azam ve Mustafa Kemal(2)* 


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*
*haberturk.com*
*04.06.2009* 



MUSTAFA Kemal'in Müdafaai Hukukçu dava arkadaşı ve Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı'nın birtür imamı üzam'ı olan Mehmet Akif Ersoy, Peygamberimizin komuta ettiği Bedir Harbi savaşçılarıyla üanakkale'yi geçilmez kılan Mehmetçikleri iman ve yücelikte eşitledi.

Bu gerçek, yaşanmış bir gerçektir. Tarihin onayladığı bir gerçektir. Müdafaai Hukuk savaşçıları bu gerçeği çok iyi biliyorlardı. Bunları emperyalist Batılılar da çok iyi biliyor. Bugünün dindar müminleri de biliyor. Herkes biliyor ama bazıları bilmezlikten geliyor; aksini söylüyor, inkara gidiyor. Bu ikinciler Haçlı Batı'nın koda-manlarıyla, Türkiye içindeki işbirlikçileridir. Bu işbirlikçiler iki kısımdan oluşuyor:

*1.* Dinin tümünden rahatsız olan inkarcılar,
*2.* Dinin gerçeğinden rahatsız olan dinciler.


Bu ikisinin ortak saldırı hedeflerinin Mustafa Kemal ve Kurtuluş Savaşı olması sebepsiz ve anlamsız değildir. Yine bu ikisinin Mehmet Akif'i *"ırkçı, reformist"* veya* "molla-yobaz"* diye devre dışı tutmaları da sebepsiz değildir. Onlar adına ahkam kesen bazı şair-mütefekkir unvanlı bozuk düzen kumarbaz kişilerin Akif'i bir tür *"sahte kahraman"* göstermeleri de sebepsiz değildir.

Gerçek şu ki, despotlar ve emperyalistler, ezip sömürmek istedikleri toplumların direnen unsurlarını bir tür *"insanlık düşmanı"* gibi tanıtmakta, onları faşizmle, despotizmle, insan haklarını ihlalle, aşırı devletçilikle, evrenselliğe karşı çıkmakla suçlamaktadırlar.

Onca ilmine, irfanına, bütün fıkıh ekollerinin babası sayılmasına rağmen İmamı üzam'ı işkenceler altında katletmelerinin sebebi de işte budur.

Yani, zulme ve zalimlere örtülü destek anlamına gelecek uşaklığa yanaşmaması...

Kurtuluş Savaşı'nın öncülerini, özellikle Mustafa Kemal'i de aynen böyle suçlamışlardır. Ve bugün, emperyalizmle işbirliği zilletine tenezzül edenler de Mustafa Kemal'i aynı Haçlı lügati kullanarak suçlamaktadırlar.

Bugün, emperyalizmin maskeli Firavunları Türkiye'nin ensesinde ateş yakıyor, Türkiye'yi birkaç parçaya bölüp tohumlarından dinine kadar her şeyini yozlaştırarak köleleştirmek istiyorlarsa bunun arkasında, *"emperyalizme uşaklık psikolojisi"*nin Türkiye'de güçlenmiş olduğunu görmeleri vardır.

Emperyalizmin Türkiye düşmanı iştahlarına itaati hüner sanan dinci ve dinsiz yamakların birçok köşe başında emre amade beklediklerini çok iyi biliyorlar. Bizim hayretimiz, bu *"emperyalizm yamakları"*nı o noktalara oturtan, sözde *"alnı secdeli"* insanların bu gidişle o secdeyi nasıl bağdaştırdıklarıdır. Onlara şunu hatırlatmak isterim: Kur'an, sadece *"Allah'a yaklaştıran rahmet namaz"*dan söz etmiyor, bir de *"Allah'tan uzaklaştıran lanetli namaz"*dan söz ediyor. Bunu unutmasınlar.

*şunu da unutmasınlar:*

Ahzab 57. ayete göre, *"Allah'a ve Pey**gamber'e eziyet edenler lanetlenmişlerdir."* Peygamber'e eziyeti anlamakta zorluk çekilmez ama *"Allah'a eziyet nasıl olur?"* diye sorulmaktadır. Zühruf 55. ayet bu sorunun cevabını getiriyor. Orada kullanılan* "asefÃ»na"* kelimesi *"bizi üzdüler, öfkelendirdiler"* anlamındadır. Demek ki, Allah'a eziyetin bir anlamı da zalimlere pasif destek yani onlara yamaklık, uşaklıktır. Allah bundan öylesine rahatsız olmaktadır ki bunu bir intikam sebebi sayıyor.

Zalimlerin horlama ve ezmelerine rağmen onlara itaat, Allah'ı öfkelendiren ve intikam almaya sevk eden tek kötülüktür. HÃ»d suresi 59. ayet bunu, *"inatçı zorbaların emrine uymak"* şeklinde tanımlıyor. 

...

----------

